
OAuth by Sakurity - jessaustin
https://sakurity.com/oauth
======
stephenr
This is the same guy who suggested (seriously) that we all give up passwords
and use one time email passwords to login, while admitting that email security
isn't ideal for that solution, saying "I'm not trying to fix that part of the
problem".

You'll forgive me if I treat this with the same level of trust as a dog in a
butchers shop.

